# Isis and Isis



## rt3 (Jan 20, 2015)

It has occurred to me that there quite a few people on this board, who thinks that ISIS is the name of a terrorist organization and are not familiar with the goddess ISIS. so 
New York City has been a merchant capital from its inception, from the time it was first settled by Dutch traders and called "New Amsterdam." From the time it was first settled, it was a place of rampant enterprise and merchandising, and grew to symbolize the entrepreneurial spirit of America.

The world at large is totally ignorant of the occult symbolism which lies behind the famed statue of liberty which sits astride the harbor of New York, symbolizing its true inner character and purpose. The sculptor who made the great statue was Italian.

 His name was Auguste Bertholdi. His work was greatly influenced by the ancient sculptor Phidias who made gigantic statues of ancient goddesses, particularly "Athena," the goddess of wisdom and "Nemesis" (another name for Venus), a goddess who held a cup in her right hand. Before beginning the statue of liberty project, Bertholdi was seeking a commission to construct a giant statue of the goddess "Isis," the Egyptian Queen of Heaven, to overlook the Suez canal.

 The statue of Isis was to be of "a robed woman holding aloft a torch" (Statue of Liberty: 1st Hundred Years, Bernard Weisberger, p.30, quoted in Beyond Babylon, James Lloyd, p.103).*The Masonic Connection*Bertholdi never made the statue of Isis for the Suez canal -- but it seems obvious that he made it after all, fulfilling his life's ambition, when he constructed the Statue of Liberty for the United States!Writes James Lloyd in Beyond Babylon:"Auguste Bertholdi was a member of the cultic Masonic Lodge in Paris, a `. . . secret international brotherhood linked to the ancient builders of the pyramids and the cathedrals' [quoted from Statue of Liberty, by Weisberger]; and as a result, fellow members of the mysterious order of Masons `. . . were frequently involved with the creation of the structure, and the various ceremonies that were dedicated to it' [ibid., p.44].

 For example, the pedestal was built by another mason named Richard Hunt, and the design came from his study of `. . . pyramids, ziggurats, and other . . . styles' [Statue of Liberty video]. You'll recall The Tower of Babel was a ziggurat; and of course, the Statue of Liberty is actually a tower" (Beyond Babylon, p.103).As the obelisk was completed in the 1880's, a number of American clergymen were upset that a "pagan goddess" was being placed on American soil.

 The Masonic Lodge, in the meantime, kept a low profile to avoid unnecessary controversy, just as they did when they planned the Washington monument, another Egyptian obelisk symbolizing the rays of the Egyptian god shining down and enlightening mankind.The Masons, of course, trace the origin of their secret society back to king Solomon, and from him back to ancient Egypt. Says Alexander Hislop in his magnificent book, "The Two Babylons," concerning the origins of Masonry:"It is admitted that the secret system of Free Masonry was originally founded on the MYSTERIES OF THE EGYPTIAN ISIS, THE GODDESS-MOTHER, OR WIFE OF OSIRIS. But what could have led to the union of a Masonic body with these Mysteries, had they not had particular reference to architecture, and had the god who was worshipped in them not been celebrated for his success in perfecting the arts of fortification and building.

 Now, if such were the case, considering the relation in which, as we have already seen, Egypt stood to Babylon, who would naturally be looked up to there as the great patron of the Masonic art? The strong presumption is, that NIMROD [the arch-rebel against Elohim -- Gen. 10:8-10] must have been the man. He was the first that gained fame in this way. As the child of the Babylonian goddess-mother, he was worshipped, as we have seen, in the character of Alamahozim, `The god of fortifications.' Osiris, in like manner, the child of the EGYPTIAN MADONNA, was equally celebrated as `the strong chief of the buildings.' This strong chief of the buildings was originally worshipped in Egypt with every physical characteristic of Nimrod" (Hislop, The Two Babylons, p.43).

As Hislop shows, Isis is the Egyptian name for the Babylonian goddess Ishtar, who is also the same as Athena (Greece), Minerva (Egypt and Greece), Astarte (Syria), Cybele (Rome), Ashtoreth (Israel), and Diana (Ephesus). This statue of the pagan Madonna, the Statue of "Liberty," is a statue of this same ancient pagan "Queen of Heaven," the wife of Nimrod, or Semiramis!


----------



## rt3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Interesting having a terrorist group named after a statue in New York harbor?


----------



## Debby (Jan 20, 2015)

I kind of doubt that they've named themselves after the Statue of Liberty or the Egyptian goddess.

I looked up what the initials stand for and on this link I found:  http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...islamic-state--what-is-in-a-name-9731894.html

*The three acronyms:*

*The Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (Isis) *
The original name for the group in Arabic was Al-Dawla Al-Islamiya fi al-Iraq wa al-Sham. The first three words translate to the Islamic State of Iraq while “al-Sham” refers to Syria or an undefined region around Syria.
*The Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (Isil)*
The undefined region around Syria is historically referred to as the Levant; it includes Syria, Lebanon, Israel and Palestine, and Jordan. This name shows that the militants want their area of control to go beyond Iraq.
*Islamic State *
The militant group announced in June that they were dropping the last two letters of their acronym and instead should be referred to as just Islamic State. However, in reaction to this leading Muslims have called for the name to be altered to discourage people from joining it. “It is neither Islamic, nor is it a State. The group has no standing with faithful Muslims, nor among the international community of nations” the letter signed by the Islamic Society of Britain and the Association of Muslim Lawyers, said.

Take note too on the reaction of Muslims to the use of the name 'Muslim'.  I guess they are speaking out and on this side of the Atlantic, we're hearing only a deafening silence from the media.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 20, 2015)

When I first heard all this Isis talk I was thinking the name of an up and coming pop singer.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 20, 2015)

The acronym similarity is to obvious to ignore. The question is why would Some one pertaining to be Islamic use ancient Eygyptian name, the most have had some thoughts on it before the change.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

Co-incidence, that's all.Nothing to do with Egyptian deities.


----------



## Lon (Jan 20, 2015)

Good article, however ISIS is a terrorist organization Islamic State of Iraq & . As a Mason myself I find i the authors expression "Cultic Masonic Lodge"interesting. Masonry is an International Fraternal Brotherhood that because it is secret, may seem mysterious to many, how ever most of those secrets are readily available via a Google Search


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2015)

Lon said:


> ... Masonry is an International Fraternal Brotherhood that because it is secret, may seem mysterious to many, how ever most of those secrets are readily available via a Google Search



... but the influence it continues to have on society is still secret ...


----------



## Lon (Jan 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> ... but the influence it continues to have on society is still secret ...



The influence that Masonry has had on society has been extremely positive due to it's teachings and is hardly a secret. Shriner's Hospitals for children is just one example.

Some have tried to connect Masonry to some sort of Conspiracy Theory which is ludicrous.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2015)

I have to support Lon here. Hubby was an active mason when younger and there is nothing sinister in anything that I experienced or witnessed. 

Gentlemen's clubs have always tended to favour their own and masonry would be no exception to that rule but overall the Craft has been a positive for society at a time when governments did not offer social welfare support to people who fell on hard times. Masonic lodges, as did church congregations and mutual friendly societies, stepped up to help meet the need.

It's interesting to note that now that governments are doing more, the memberships of churches and other friendly societies are dropping away.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2015)

Lon said:


> The influence that Masonry has had on society has been extremely positive due to it's teachings and is hardly a secret. Shriner's Hospitals for children is just one example.
> 
> Some have tried to connect Masonry to some sort of Conspiracy Theory which is ludicrous.



I was going to say - you have your work cut out for you with all the conspiracy theories about the Masons.

Can you truly blame them, though? Such theories have come about because of the secrecy of the rituals, the handshakes, the attire, the symbolism and basically the entire history of the organization. 

Here's the kind of things that are printed, this one from your typical conspiracy site ...



> *In               order for a person to become a Shriner*, he must not               only go through all the degrees of Masonry, make all those               blood-curdling oaths, worship gods who are not gods except they               are of Satan, but he must make a blood both of allegiance to Allah               as his god and Mohammed as his prophet. The Shriner is then               given a red fez with an Islamic sword and crescent jeweled on the               front of it.  This originates from 7th century Arabia when               the Moslems, under the leadership of Mohammed, *slaughtered all               Christians* who would not bow down to Allah.  Allah, by               the way, was not another (generic) name given to God by Mohammed;               Allah is the tribal deity --the moon god-- of Mohammed; it was the               name of the god in the tribe that Mohammed was born into.                That is why every mosque today has a crescent moon on the top of               its spire.
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2015)

Phil, all conspiracy theories are ludicrous but you cannot disprove any of them because

a) there is nothing that you can check out
b) there's nothing you can check because it's all a great big conspiracy.

You just fly around in ever decreasing circles until the inevitable happens.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, I wouldn't say ALL of them - MANY have been proven over the years ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2015)

If a conspiracy theory is proven, it's no longer a conspiracy.
It's either a felony or a surprise birthday party.


----------



## Lon (Jan 20, 2015)

Masonry is a Fraternal Organisation that began it's Speculative form in England in 1717. The first Lodge in the U.S. was established 1730. It is not the super secret organisation that many claim even though the members take an oath (symbolic) to not reveal the ritual of the degrees. Membership is not solicited and is open to Jews, Hindus, Buddist and all faiths. Belief in a Supreme Being is required. The tools that were used by ancient craftsman (masons) are given symbolic meaning that members can use to try and lead an honest forthright life. There are three basic degrees in Free Masonry with Master Mason being the highest. You will hear of someone being referred to as a 32 degree Mason. The 4th to 32nd degrees are received through either the York Rite or Scottish Rite and are symbolic. The 33rd Degree is Honorary and is bestowed on very few Masons for exemplary services to the Order and Humanity in general. All aspects of Masonry have been noted for their charitable good works. The Shriners (A social spinoff of York & Scottish Rite Masons) have a series of Children's Hospitals and Burn Centers throughout the U.S. where the services are completely free to those without funds. 
There have been over the years many hateful and mis-informed things said aboutMasonry. A Google Search on the net will bear that out. Membership has declined in recent years due to all the conflicting time requirements of the family. At one time, Lodge Night was the thing. I have been a member of the Fraternity for over 47 years and the lessons of Free Masonry have served me well


----------



## rt3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow wasn't suggesting a conspiracy. That part of the world lives In a world of symbolism and metaphor, not likely a coincidence. Was looking more for some type of battle cry or rally around the storey.
interesting however that there are 3 obelisk in  Manhatten in a almost straight line pointing at the statue of Isis. One in Central Park one at a church, and another. The distance between them Is the same ratio as the distance between the Pyramids, and the slight bend in the middle is at the same angle as Orion's belt. Holy shades of Men in Black batman . That's a coincidence.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Need to clarify a bit. It is Gabriel that is the Archangel of the moon. Allah is the name for Jehovah, and Elohim means many gods. Allah is the great God of the moon and thought. Gabriel is here heralding the power of thought to control human passions and quell fantasy. Jehovah is a war God and the great God of thou shalt not. From the point of conventional western history, Europe was besieged by the uncivilized Muslims during the latter part of the Dark ages on into the Middle Ages. From the point of view of esoteric history the truth is the mirror image. The impulses seeded at this time that would grow and transform Europe continuing the teachings of Aristotle which had all but been wiped out by Christianity.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't know where you get all this tosh from.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 21, 2015)

ISIS was called other things before starting at IS [Islamic State]. ISIS is also the name of the river Thames as it runs through the centre of Oxford. It's just a co-incidence of letters, that's all.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 21, 2015)

I thought it was Slick Willy still trying to figure out what the definition of IS IS.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 21, 2015)

oakapple said:


> ISIS was called other things before starting at IS [Islamic State]. ISIS is also the name of the river Thames as it runs through the centre of Oxford. It's just a co-incidence of letters, that's all.


And were did they get that name? Oh it must have been a coincidence.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 21, 2015)

What are some of these other names?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2015)

What are their names in Arabic is more to the point, and are those names associated with an Egyptian goddess ?
I very much doubt it.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Good point, but it assumes a common communication link, something like the military would do.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Here was what I was looking for.  Given that the term coincidence is used as excuse to explain the unexplainable I can see such a long name getting to daesh but DASH would have been better.
the group's Arabic name is transliterated as _ad-Dawlah al-Islāmīyah fī al-‘Irāq wash-Shām leading to the Arabic acronym *Da‘ish or DAESH. The name is also commonly translated as the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria or Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham and abbreviated ISIS (/

Z*_


----------



## rt3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Same thing occurred to some other people.

http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message2571580/pg1

my favorite was ISIS upside down is SISI


----------



## rt3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Follow the money.   More coincidences
JFK to 911 Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick - YouTube

long but well worth it.


----------

